# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Free Lucid Dreaming Hypnosis Mp3

## buckie

Hello all,

I&#39;m fairly new to the site and LD and have been trying hypnosis out for dream recall and attempting LD. I&#39;ve had 2 LDs in the past month and my dream recall has increased. I&#39;m a pretty solid self-hypnotist anyway (and was before I ever found out about LD) and have been using my own induction and deepening routines followed by some suggestions I made up for increasing dream recall and LD (pretty much busking those based on a few ideas off the HILD info on this site).

Anyhow I thought I&#39;d have a search around this interweb thing and see if there were any scripts out there specifically for LD that anyone had written and lo-and-behold I came across this script which you can record yourself and this mp3 which seems to be a recorded version of the former with an induction and deepener thrown in*.

I tried it out this afternoon and it certainly works in inducing a trance and deepening it. I had an afternoon nap to see if I could feel any LD effect but I didn&#39;t. I had a nice relaxing sleep though  :smiley: 

I&#39;m going to try it for a few nights in place of my own routine to see if it has any better/worse effect. Maybe some of you could try it out too and see what you think?

cheers,

buckie

*Just so you know, I&#39;m not connected with the creator of the stuff or with the site and I&#39;ve no idea if this thing is any good or not. I was just googling around for a free LD hypnosis script today and came across it honestly. I searched the messageboard here for the website name and for the hypnotist&#39;s name (Kyle Varner) and neither came up so I figured no-one had linked to it before. Apologies if it&#39;s old news, as I say I&#39;m fairly new to LD.

----------

